# Latest thinking, use a filter or powerhead?



## colisalalia (May 17, 2011)

Hi,

In Walstad's book it says to use a canister or powerhead with a prefilter.

I am setting up a 20 gallon long low tech tank, plants and fish.

I don't have enough for the canister. 

Should I get the powerhead with prefilter or should I get some other kind of filter.

She said to not disturb the surface to save on CO2. What is the latest thinking on this?

Is the powerhead enough or is there another cheap option that would be better?

Thanks,

Christy


----------



## 02redz28 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well you have to play the balance between oxygenation and CO2 preservation. If you dont plan on having too many fish and use a DIY yeast setup for CO2, then a powerhead or two would be fine. However, if you want any sort of fish load, you will need some surface aggitation or an air stone to provide enough O2. I still like Whisper filters for smaller tanks. I've got a Whisper 60 and a Marineland 205 on my 45 cube... But that's a high tech tank with a 20lb CO2 tank....


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Do your homework OP (which it looks like you are).

Full fish load, fully planted tank, power head with sponge filter is the only filtration/circulation I have on 4 55g tanks and have breeding Angel fish in these tanks.
It's easily done.


----------



## colisalalia (May 17, 2011)

Great. Thanks.

Is a sponge filter the same thing as a prefilter?

Do you have a favorite brand? Any brands to avoid?

Thanks,

Christy


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

sponge filters are not prefilters
prefilters may be made out of sponge material but it is not a sponge filter

Sponge Filters use air to move the water...but have a BIG sponge to grow the N bacteria colony

prefilters are a regular filter (canister, HOB) with a piece of sponge on the opening to keep debris or baby fish from being sucked into the filter


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Optix said:


> sponge filters are not prefilters
> prefilters may be made out of sponge material but it is not a sponge filter
> 
> Sponge Filters use air to move the water...but have a BIG sponge to grow the N bacteria colony
> ...


 
Marineland 660 Power Sponge Filter 
(not air driven,,, it's still a large pore sponge filter)


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

If you wash the sponge in chlorinated water there won't be any nitrogen cycle bacteria on it, pre filter. 

If you flick the debris off and squeeze that same sponge in tank or dechlorinated water, filter complete with bacteria.

It is all in how the sponge is treated. I am sure smaller pore sponges work better as filters than larger pore sponges. I am sure the amount of water flow matters to some extent. If you don't disturb the bacteria any surface will grow nitrogen cycle bacteria and sponges have a lot of surface area.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

A single power head. Marineland Maxi-Jet 400 equipped with a sponge kit for several reasons.

I did this on my first NPT/soil tank with a DIY spraybar and had up to 50 baby angels at one time in the tank without bio issues. I think once established planted tanks contain enough bacteria to convert waste without additional media as long as the water circulates. For the cost in time to DIY the intake that was a waste the first time. 
The kits work out great.

Mounted high in the tank air can be allowed in without a second pump for the purpose and this little PH uses only 5w so it's cheap to run. Water clarity on my under cabinet tank never seemed to be a problem. 

Both of these.









This one for over 2 years.









and these.









I know this can work long term. :smile:


----------

